# Vacation at the Cabin in Pa



## DexterDay (Aug 17, 2012)

I tried to post a thread while we were down there... But signal is. . . . WELL, um, non existent.

My FIL built it about 20 yrs ago. He spent every weekend out there. It was his getaway (I know why ) Both him and my MIL have both passed, so it is now my BIL and my Wifes. My BIL is out there every weekend (1.5 hr drive for him/one way) its about 3.5-4 hrs for us.. We intend to make it out at least twice a year.. But the last few years have been tough (MIL passing, New baby).

I did some work while I was there.. 4 trees blew down in a storm a few weeks ago. I only c/s/s a little.. As we hit most local attractions and also did some hiking, canoeing, and horseback riding.. 

Cook Forest is the back yard and deer come right up to the back porch.. We live in a rural area and its pretty quiet.. But its Dead Quiet here.. No noises, unless there a natural noise of nature.  

Here a few pics... Some of the Cabin, the Forest behind it that burned down (hand planted pines) and some of the sights (Senaca Point Firetower, Double Diamond Deer Ranch).

More pics to follow...


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 17, 2012)

A few more pics.. Most are on the camera. Wife is uploading now (and doing her Facebook thing!).. 

They had a Full body mount of the Hanson Buck on display (Big one in middle). For those that dont know, its the World Record Typical Buck.  Also some other Dandys  They had some Mosters we got to feed. Some Piebold, Albino, and Whitetail.. My son got to bottle feed the Fawns. Was a good time.. 

Senaca point is also a nice local attraction. Rocks the size of houses and a Firetower that is, um, Scary! It sways 10 times worse than my treestand on a windy day!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 17, 2012)

Last photos... My FIL installed a Blue Flame Log Lighter in the Fireplace. You add wood, turn on gas with key, then once wood has ignited, turn gas off and enjoy the fire.... No kindling, no Firestarters, nothing.... Pretty slick. He also aded an OAK to the fireplace. It has a screen outside and and an adjustable air grate inside the fireplace.. 

I'm trying to talk my BIL into installing an insert. But with Nat Gas from the Main road, its pretty hard to convince him
 That and he enjoys the sights, sounds, and smells from when he was a kid (25 now) and him and his Father were there.  

Anyways. Rambling over..


----------



## bfunk13 (Aug 17, 2012)

What an awesome cabin. 
Kind of my dream to have one. Hopefully someday. Enjoy it!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice place...love the coffee table...ha  I have often thought of building a little getaway cabin...would be so hard to leave it thou...ha


----------



## ColdNH (Aug 17, 2012)

Pretty cool little cabin! Would love a place like that up north


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks that ain't a "cabin"? That sucker's a house.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Aug 17, 2012)

Much bigger/nicer than my cabin that I can hardly get away from!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice spread there, Dex.  Sorry I didn't get in touch with you, I was BURIED TO MY EYEBALLS with insulation, I'm about halfway done.  Next time you are in, give me a month or so heads-up.  I will do my best to be there.  It looks like you guys had a great time, some pretty country up in the northwestern area of the state.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Much bigger/nicer than my cabin that I can hardly get away from!


 
The reason I spent 18 years doing an insane commute. When I got home I was in my cabin in the woods, that did double duty as my house. Now it saves a long drive to the cabin.

But Dex's place looks better inside. Nice.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 17, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that ain't a "cabin". That sucker's a house.



It is a house... Basically. 2 bedrooms. 2 bathrooms. (1 bed and bath up and 1 bed and bath down). The loft is just a second livingroom. 

My MIL and FIL owned there own business. Rusco products out of Boardman Ohio. The company was handed down to my BIL and my MIL boyfeiend. They do Kitchens, Bathrooms, and Walk-in-Closets.  The interior of the Cabin spared little expense.

If it wasn't for the 1.5 hr drive, my BIL would live there... But having a business to run, he works late most nights (again, for 25 its a HUGE undertaking). 

They lost there parents at a young age....  Sad to think why things happen the way they do. He was almost 15 when his Dad died. My Wife was 19. My MIL passed 2 yrs ago this August. I know that things happen for a reason.... But after seeing all that has happened to them......

Anyways... It is a nice getaway. But I still wish they were here to see it. A shot of Jim Beam and a Beer for FIL were in order when we were there.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 17, 2012)

Scotty, no worries....  

We were busy as Chit.... Plus no signal 

When we go back, I will call for sure! I need help cleaning up and I may need a BIGGER SAW


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2012)

Father in law did the same thing. Built one hell of a place with his own hands and never got to enjoy it because of leukemia taking him out. But as in this case made something the family will use and enjoy for a long time.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Father in law did the same thing. Built one hell of a place with his own hands and never got to enjoy it because of leukemia taking him out. But as in this case made something the family will use and enjoy for a long time.



Yep... He enjoyed it for almost 10 yrs.  But my Son, Daughter and my BIL (And his soon to be family) will enjoy it for years. 

He passed from a Heart attack at 43. My MIL from cancer at 51 (10 yrs later). They left a legacy for there children. They were short for there years. But left a lot. 

My BIL got there this evening. I thought about staying the entire week! But I had grass to cut and a garage to clean.


----------



## JustWood (Aug 18, 2012)

That's pretty much my back yard. Great area if you like the sticks.
 I'm down in Leeper and Ridgeway quite often. Look me up if your out that way again and I may swing in


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2012)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> That's pretty much my back yard. Great area if you like the sticks.
> I'm down in Leeper and Ridgeway quite often. Look me up if your out that way again and I may swing in



Will do.... But I wanna run that 92 vintage 660


----------



## blacktail (Aug 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that ain't a "cabin"? That sucker's a house.


 My thoughts exactly. Cabin or house, I still wouldn't want to leave the place. Looks awesome.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 18, 2012)

Terrible to gear how young your inlaws were when they passed.....they were in their prime years.  Cancer is a horrible disease that is in my family too.  My mom's older sister died at 43 and her younger sister at 39.  Pap lived to be 71 before it ravaged him, they were all amazing people.  Anyway, its nice to know that you guys continue their legacy with that cabin.  Sounds to me like your wife and her brother turned out to be very responsible people, and I'm sure their parents are looking down on all of you with pride.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey, where's the photo of you with the foil hat?


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Hey, where's the photo of you with the foil hat?



I left the Foil cap there. So the next time I go back, I can get a little reception. 



Scotty Overkill said:


> Terrible to gear how young your inlaws were when they passed.....they were in their prime years.  Cancer is a horrible disease that is in my family too.  My mom's older sister died at 43 and her younger sister at 39.  Pap lived to be 71 before it ravaged him, they were all amazing people.  Anyway, its nice to know that you guys continue their legacy with that cabin.  Sounds to me like your wife and her brother turned out to be very responsible people, and I'm sure their parents are looking down on all of you with pride.



They would be proud. My Wife got several degrees after 6 yrs and made Deans list every year. Becoming a teacher is something she knew she always wanted. Her Mother got to see her accomplish this.. But her Father would be proud to know his Baby is doing what she wanted to do.

My BIL just graduated. Getting his Bacholers in Mechanical Eng. He was left the family business (we live almost 2 hrs away and had no real desire) and it quickly made him become one of the youngest, yet most responsible young men I know. He has a heart of Gold and would give anyone the shirt off his back.

He is at the Cabin now.. He goes every weekend he is not at a Trap Shoot. He constantly places in the top of C and B class. His gun of choice is a Perazzi (spelling? I know it cost more than my car!)


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 18, 2012)

Looks like a great place to kick back, very nice Dex.

zap


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks Zap


Last photos. Finally got some from the Laptop.


Here are some of the Kiddo's. The one of my Daughter is the day before we went to Pa. We had a wedding to go to (I was the Best Man) and other than the Bride, my girl was the star of the Show 

I dont want her to grow up . Gonna break my heart..


----------



## Thistle (Aug 18, 2012)

Beautiful place you have there Dexter.Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Defiant (Aug 18, 2012)

She is adorable, wait a minute someone just sent me a photo of you with the tin cap


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2012)

What a sweetheart. Lucky guy Dex.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> What a sweetheart. Lucky guy Dex.



Thanks BB.... I like to think I am. The material things in life mean nothing.... My Wife and my Kids mean everything.......


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 18, 2012)

As it should be Dex. As it should be. Take care of them and the rest just follows.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful little girl right there, Not only will she break your heart when she grows up, Looks like she's gonna be a heartbreaker for the boys also!


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 20, 2012)

Great looking "cabin" . . . just looking at those pics made me feel relaxed.


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2012)

Dex - you got it going on, man.  Beautiful family - great inlaws - a nice place to get away.  Cherish it.  I LOVE the cabin, but don't think you got away with it....I saw that electric baseboard.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 20, 2012)

Thing I like most about this site- people here appreciate the value of the important stuff.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 20, 2012)

Jags said:


> Dex - you got it going on, man.  Beautiful family - great inlaws - a nice place to get away.  Cherish it.  I LOVE the cabin, but don't think you got away with it....I saw that electric baseboard.



Jags, I have long tried talking my BIL into an insert... But his memories of the Fireplace with his Father keep him from installing one. Those are water/radiator baseboards. The Cabin is a ways of the road, but my FIL ran a Natural gas line to the house. So it has a Nat gas fired boiler in the Crawl space.

Because he is only there on weekends. He keeps the stat at 50° and maily uses the Fireplace. Because it has an OAK inlet on the outside (right above the ash trap outside) it does a pretty good job. 

A little Morso or Jotul would look good in the corner of the kitchen  He has about 4 cord of wood there thats S/S and another 2-3 that still needs C/S/S. One day I may talk him into it. He likes hangin by the 30-NC when he is over... 



Adios Pantalones said:


> Thing I like most about this site- people here appreciate the value of the important stuff.  Thanks for sharing!



Lots of good people here. With good Morals.

Friends and Family are everything.


----------



## Jags (Aug 20, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Those are water/radiator baseboards.


 
Three hail Englanders and 2 kisses of the supercedar and all will be forgotten.


----------

